
Chickenfoot - karlzt
http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/
======
CodeMage
For people who don't have time for a detailed comparison right now, can anyone
summarize how this is different from GreaseMonkey?

~~~
synnik
Answered on their FAQ page:
<http://groups.csail.mit.edu/uid/chickenfoot/faq.html>

